# How much do you mind your trail horses looks?



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm ''just'' a trail rider and I have ''only'' a standardbred..

I'm ashamed to admit that the looks of my horse means a lot to me.
I work hard to get him ''well'' muscled and round, working with an arched neck (and of course also with his back and hindlegs, but the neck means more to me than I want to admit). It shouldn't really matter, should it? I mean as long as he's sound and strong and so on, what does his looks matter?

It's also much of the same reason I usually keep his fetlock and ears trimmed, and can't stand keeping his mane as it's not getting long and beautiful (tho I rather like him roached/shaved too so  As long as it's not that half-long thing.. x)

I enjoy messing with his appearance, and I like working with him and so.. but I don't think my motives is very good..and I still feel bad that his neck isn't rounder and nicer.. I want his butt bigger too, but I suppose that'll come with cantering and so on. (see..? lucky I love to canter, otherwise I'd force myself to it just because I know it'll build muscles.. x__X

I'm used to hearing that a horse needs to be round and pretty much look like a bodybuiler, and that standies are bad, ugly horses, and trail riding isn't really riding - not like the ''allmighty'' dressage or jumping is.. (no matter I ride both dressage anf jumps on the trail..) I suppose that's a big reason for me to want to show Crow as good looking as possible, to show them wrong and that he's a good horse and it's good riding. I don't trust them to see it if I don't get him really stunning.. 
Partly same thing with gaiting.. since that's a _bad_ thing to do with standies especially, I need to prove that he's still healthy and strong even tho I gait him a lot.. and that I'm not some selfish, ignorant person that knows nothing about horses (give me a penny for everytime I hear that trail riding standie-owners are ignorant and careless..).

How much do you care about your horses looks, like this? I mean.. do you think all horses should look round and have these big muscles instead of the slimmer, tougher and a bit bonier type that many trail horses I've seen here has? Does it matter?
I don't even think it looks bad on other horses if they're slim, it looks like tough, hardy and good horses, but I feel terrible if Crow would look it.. ; No, I don't know why.

How silly am I? :S
Why do I care what they think?

I'd work as hard to get him well trained and what I concider nice looking anyway, but I probably wouldn't feel as bad about his stick neck or flat butt if I cared less about the others..






I realize I might have written something that could offend some people, at least to me this is a sensetive topic and well..I usually manage to anger people, so..just in case, I wanna say that no offense is intended..


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We do a lot of trail riding (and off trail riding through the woods), and although we have stocky, big muscled (and big butt) Paints, in my opinion the appearance is a lot less important than having a horse that enjoys the trails and has good 'trail sense'. If I'm in the middle of the woods weaving around trees, walking through leaves and creeks, and stepping over logs, I want a horse that is sure footed, knows where _not to go_, won't spook at a deer darting by, and that can get me around, over, or through anything that I may come across. Every ride is different on the trail, and you need a horse that can _think_ and that you can trust.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, of course  Ad I'm working on that too with Crow (he's ridden lss thana year so I concider him pretty young when it comes to those things, but of course I still expect obedience, and he's generally pretty relaxed)

But I still care a lot about his looks too.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

How much do you care about your horses looks, like this?

*I think everybody wants to have a nice looking steed. I'm always giving Sunny baths to keep him white and clean. *

I mean.. do you think all horses should look round and have these big muscles instead of the slimmer, tougher and a bit bonier type that many trail horses I've seen here has? Does it matter? 

*Mmm..I think it depends on the typical of the breed. Thoroughbreds: Typical look is long, lanky and elegant. I'd want that if I were to have one. AQHA: Stocky and muscular. I'd want to keep that look as close to the typical of the breed, as well. Of course, that's my personal opinion. I like to keep breeds easy to distinguish ;P*

How silly am I? :S

*Not very, IMO. Many people (including me) WANT to have their horses looking sharp and at peak performance. Especially after all this money we've spent on them.*



*I love that ^^ picture!*


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Your horse looks great. Don't worry so much.  I like my horses to look healthy and I may vetch around cuz one's forelock got pulled out(dang weeds) or ones tail is too short. High withers here and long ears there(oh wait, same horse. lol) I don't dwell on any of that tho. I am just happy to have good healthy horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't worry too much about my horse's looks in the vanity type thing. I don't clip or trim them anywhere other than the bridle path. If their manes are short or long............whatever. I just like for them to be all on the same side, it bugs me when it splits. LOL. I can understand wanting a horse who is round and muscular. I rather like the feeling of getting on a horse and feeling like I am on a horse instead of a toothpick. BUT, I am blessed with well built, pretty well balanced horses with very little work. Sometimes I would like to have a taller horse but then I would have trouble getting on. I can hardly get on my 14.3hh mustang if he is uphill from me. *blushes*

I agree Crow is just stunning, standardbred or not.  Not that I have anything against SBs but just generally too tall and lanky for my taste. I prefer short and stocky.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

As Sunny06 said, every breed has an ideal look to it. I'm a TB owner, and yes I do take pride in my lean, long legged boy with his big powerful butt. The woman I ride with loves her short, stocky QH for what he is too. She wouldn't own a TB any sooner than I'd get a QH, and that's where all of us being a little different is a good thing. I do love seeing people gawk at my horse when we're out on the trails, but in a scary situation, I'd rather he'd be safe and look like a troll instead of cute and dangerous. Guess it's a little of both for me. Certainly nothing wrong with wanting your horse to look great.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I do love seeing people gawk at my horse when we're out on the trails, but in a scary situation, *I'd rather he'd be safe and look like a troll* instead of cute and dangerous.


 
:lol::lol: ROFLMFAO!!! So true.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I like to keep my horses trimmed up nice and I like them to travel nicely on the trail; not necessarily always in a rounded frame, but calmly and obediently, and with some trail smarts; I don't want him spooking at everything, and I do want him to pay attention to his footing.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I won't buy an ugly horse. He must stand out in a crowd or I am not interested. I only buy arabs so how could I not have a pretty horse:lol::lol:
I do not worry about how I turnout for a ride, my equipment is in perfect condition, functional from thousands of miles of use, well oiled and soft but color I could care less about. The horse is well groomed but other then a bridle path he is not trimmed.
Well shod, I hate half falling off shoes or bad shoing.
The most important thing is the way of going, how he handles things on the trial, on the roads and in general how he handles himself around people and other horses.
Standbreds are not pretty horses, they do not have the refined head, the heavier arched neck but they have a wonderful personallity, are brave to a fault and have a wonderful ground covering trot. All the things that make a great trail horse. Their fearlessness is what makes them great buggy horses for the amish, that and their trot.
I owned one in the mid 80's and she had everything the standbred should have. Also a great big heart.:lol:


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Zab, you are normal. I fuss over my girls so badly, it's silly. My friends think I'm nuts because my horses look nearly flawless (aside from a very long fluffy coat) in the winter. They just stay clean, and I groom all of them daily no matter what. Build wise, I think it's best for a horse of any breed to look healthy and well muscled to match his natural build and framework. Even within a breed, there are variations. I'm a QH person, so depending on what kind of bloodlines the horse has, it can be built many ways and still be incredible for their frame, breeding, and discipline. (I like big butts and I cannot lie!)
I think your Standie looks great!!! You've really gotten him looking incredible compared to the first pics. WOW.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That's definately normal. I'd never sacrifice good behaviour for appearance, but I like to keep my Arab looking good. She has a properly clipped bridle path, probably a little longer then neccesary for a trail horse but not as extreme as a true Arabian cut. Her mane and tail are always brushed out and kept untangled, and she's always groomed up nice.

In winter I let her look like a yak just because it's so cold here and we don't have a barn. But come springtime, it's clean up time!

I think it's good to take pride in your horse. I've been to group trail rides where people haul these unmuscled, under weight, FILTHY hairbags of trailers and it just makes me cringe. No, a trail horse doesn't have to look perfect, but trail riding can DEFINATELY be streneous, and I think it's just as silly taking an unfit horse on a five hour trail ride as it is to take an unfit horse into competition.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I care how my horses look. I groom both of them like crazy, brush the tail and mane so they'd look nice, long and soft, and I always try to match all my tack.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I think all horses have a right to look pretty, I mean they are the most beautiful animals on the planet, am I right?
I find nothing wrong with making sure you're horse looks ideal to you, if that's what makes you happy, more power to ya!
I'm a trail rider and I keep my mare's mane braided 24/7 because it's almost 12" long and if I don't keep it up-kept like that she tangles it in t-minus .01 seconds. People sometimes think I'm vein because I do that, so what! I'd like her to have a 12" mane for the rest of her life, thank you very much!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, it's good to know I'm not crazy xD

And thanks for all compliments on Crow ^_^

Btw..I brought my big city-boy older brother on a 3 - 3.5 hour trailride today..mwahahahahas he's so in love with horses now xD
Sad thing is that I finally got a neat picture of me and Crow (I always ride alone, so..) just with the cell camera, but still.. but that ans half the other photos were lost when I transferred them to the comp and my cell shut down  Gah! I'm not meant to have pictures where both Crow and I and the background look good! ><

Anyway, Zakarias, my brother, riding Dacke, muy dads horse, on his very first trail ride..ever  He has perhaps bee sitting on a horse..4 times in his life..it was fun xD He did well too^^









(Poor Crow..he'll always look thin next to Dacke..x) )


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

your brother looks a little unsure of himself lol. Keep working him - he'll be racing you in no time!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

heeh.. of course he just had to tease me ''Arn't your horse supposed to be the fast one, sis?'' >D nyahahah I figured he could just as well learn to canter.. so I set off to proove to him that yes, my horse was the fastest one xD
After that, he really liked the ride and wanted more xD
We had a picnic and so too


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Your horse is gorgeous! I would be more then proud to have him.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

As long as you love your horse just the way he is, I see no reason not to work towards getting him to look like you'd like him to look. Does that make sense? :lol: All I really do towards grooming my horse is brush and pet him a lot...does petting count....and wash him down with a hose once in a while. My horse isn't the prettiest horse around in most peoples eyes, but in my eyes he is the most beautiful horse in the world....what can I say, I'm a sucka for his big brown eyes :grin:. I make sure my horse is clean and well fed and when I meet other horses I look for the same.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm just a trail rider and all I have is two TWH's.

I really don't care how my horse looks in terms of correct neck-set, correct head-set and stuff... I never really have cared about that. Sure, I want my horses muscled and shiny and happy... but I want them to be able to navigate a trail and that stuff more than look pretty. As long as I know that they're pretty, that's all that matters.

I do care about how well groomed they are, though...I love brushing my horses and will literally brush them for hours when the whim hits me. I'm still trying to break my obsessive brushing though... I've forced myself to ride with tangled manes and poopy coats so much that I'm beginning to just not care.

But I still like them to look nice.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

I use to spend alot of time grooming up my horses to look good on the trail. But now I don't so much. I groom her and fly spray, check hooves and run a brush through her mane and tail and saddle-up and go. I love the natural look of my mare. I use to clip fetlocks and bridle paths but she has such a long beautiful mane and forlock I just leave them long and wild looking. Now I spend more time in the saddle instead of time on the ground grooming.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't care what discipline you are doing - you should take pride of your horse regardless. That means grooming on a regular basis, making sure everything is in proper order *no boo boo's, hooves, etc, etc*

When you take pride in your horse, and show your horse that you care through daily interaction and daily grooming sessions, your horse will take pride in themselves.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

I think your horse looks great! For a little more butt muscle do more hill work at a walk.

As mentioned earlier standard breds are not pretty .... but i find them quit handsome ( if that makes sense)

Heres some pics of my old standard bred looking very handsome 

Jed 17.2hh


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I like my horses to look good, but more from a health point of view. I also use tack based on functionality and not fashionality. Needs to be clean, fit well and be durable. Whether the colors match, not so important to me anymore. I actually spend more time on their grooming/tacking up than on myself prior to riding.

Usually am in a full blown "hot flash" by the time I'm done with them and ready to mount! Thank goodness for helmets, hides the results to my hair! :lol:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I would love to have a good looking, flashy, sparkly trail horse, but that usually doesn't happen around here. When it comes down to it, I would rather have an ugly grade horse with a bull head that is an amazingly tempered horse than a "pretty" one who has the IQ and respect of a fly. 

BUUUTTT, my horses don't look totally unfortunate on trails. I do color coordinate my babies, and I give them a nice brush down before we head out, but honestly? It is a trail, not a halter show. lol.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> I would love to have a good looking, flashy, sparkly trail horse, but that usually doesn't happen around here. When it comes down to it, I would rather have an ugly grade horse with a bull head that is an amazingly tempered horse than a "pretty" one who has the IQ and respect of a fly.
> 
> BUUUTTT, my horses don't look totally unfortunate on trails. I do color coordinate my babies, and I give them a nice brush down before we head out, but honestly? It is a trail, not a halter show. lol.


You made me smile Tennessee! I see we're two birds of a feather here! :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Well, it seems that we are all flocking together too.  I am right there with ya'll.


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

I think it sometimes depends on the horse too.. in a grooming sense anyway. Some horses just LOVE being coddled and groomed all day, where as some horses couldnt give a rats backside.

I remember an old pony I used to ride that hated attention.. she would much rather be shoved in her paddock with a stack of hay than to have me groom her while she ate from a haynet.. go figure! lol.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, you can't ride "pretty" or "papers"

Our horses are first and foremost trail horses. When we trail ride our horses are curried and brushed. I have not clipped our boys in a long time. Its just they way it is here. I'll take a plain steady-Eddy on the trail over flash and chrome... as someone said out in the back country you want a horse thats level headed and knows where its feet are at all times.

I think your Saddlebred is lovely BTW!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

My saddlebred? You mean my standardbred or are you referring to someone else? x)

_____

I'm too lazy to spend hours grooming him, he has a shiny coat anyway. I just take the worst mud of him, and then brush the sadle area really careful, I can even wash it and let it dry before I ride if it's impossible to get really clean with just brushing. But that's because he has a very sensetive coat and it gets rubbed really easy.. :3 if I keep it really clean and use a sheepskin, he's ok, tho..

But I spend a lot of energy keeping him in a good shape with just the right amount of fat and always trying to make him broader and more muscular.. Well, I try xD And judging from your comments, this far I'm doing a decent job with it  I'm glad to hear that.

Just because I love pictures, and my horse 
Crow on a trail and munching leaves, I took the bridle off and loosened the girth before snapping this picture and take something to eat myself 
I'm really happy to have a horse that's so easy both alone and with other horses, I'd be lonely if I couldn't ride out on a ride without company. I don't know about you, but we don't have a habit of driving the horses to trails here, you normally take hat trails and company you have.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks great to me, Zab.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Between my four riding horses, I have most of the body types covered -- Magic is muscled, with the big butt and everything; Tanner is more of a lanky Quarter Horse build; Ruby has sort of an Arabian-type body, I think; and 2-Pak is tall and long and lean (but right now he's kinda overweight. ^^; ) So I don't really have a preference for build beyond making sure the horse isn't grtotesquely overweight, and I rarely have the patience or time to give my horses full baths and clippings before every ride, so grooming is decided on a case-by-case basis. The only thing I really demand is that manes and tails aren't in a knot and there isn't a bunch of mud and dirt on their coats that is immedietly obvious. Also, Ruby's two white socks on her back legs have to be almost-spotless, and I usually feel the need to wash out all stains that Magic gets on her pretty white coat... I just obsess over those two things. XD


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

Zab said:


> My saddlebred? You mean my standardbred or are you referring to someone else? x)


Sorry, my bad, CRS by the time I got to page 3  I ment your Standarbred. Please accept my apologies!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Bronco Hollow said:


> Sorry, my bad, CRS by the time I got to page 3  I ment your Standarbred. Please accept my apologies!


heeh, no prob, I just wasn't sure if you meant someone else


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Zab, at least yours is a breed that is recognized by the rest of the horse world. I have mustangs and they are the mutts of horse breeds and many people see them as just that......worthless mutts. I would trade you for a while but I am not sure how Crow would take to cattle work. LOL.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

smrobs
Quite the opposite, actually! You bring your mustang here and people will just stare in awe.. .__.
Standardbreds are the most hated breed we have. You can get them for free or dirt cheap and you'll keep getting comments like ''you can't ride that, he's bred for pulling a sulky and nothing else'', ''He'll break'', ''They can't do dressage (cuz that's what riding's aaaall about..appearantly)'' "They're bad riding horses/they're not real horses" etc, or worse, that sympathetic look that say ''I feel sad for you who can't afford a real horse''.. O__o; I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world, I love him and his breed! Asghfdgh! >_<

I dunno, we met some loose cows on a bareback trailride the other week and he seemed to think they were funny to chase  At least as long as they ran away from him xD


----------



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

I work my horse in the arena, but enjoy going out on the trails to let her run... Since, she doesn't enjoy running in the arena. Psh. 
Anyhow, on not so much the muscle building aspects, I enjoy braiding my mares mane, before we head out It gives her a cute crimp by the time we get back in. 
I learned early on that braiding the tail before a trail ride was a horrible idea and managed to get welts on my arms and legs.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm just curious, what does your trail dressage consist of?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

roro said:


> I'm just curious, what does your trail dressage consist of?


Mine?
Shoulder ins and shoulder outs on the road, bending and flexing on the more narrow paths, at some points there's open ground where I can ride in circles and so on. Keeping my horse in a good frame (or rather teach him to keep a decent frame himself) transisions, slowing down or speeding up with my seat etc.
Sometimes I jump or otherwise just use the terrain to train him. Today we practiced turns (dunno what you call it..zig.zacking between cones or in this case trees) when an old tractor path had small trees and bushes growing in the middle of the wheel tracks. Leg yields across the roads..well anyting I can think of.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I think your STB is very attractive. Especially the last photo you posted. 

I don't care if someone else things my horse is unattractive. I put the effort into keeping him in shape. He's groomed (though his mane is ugly right now, it needs to be cut off) and that's all that really matters. I know I take proper care of him. I like his whiskers, feet fuzzies and untrimmed tails. So that's how my horse will stay.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

The boys of my life.
My old endurance horse that carried me for 17 years and over 30,000 miles and never a day lame or sick










His replacement that only lasted 1 1/2 years before his untimely death











My present boy, a 4 1/2 year old 15-1 arab
Well all my boys are arabs. Are there any other breed??:lol::lol:


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Your Standard Bred is beautiful! For a SB, he's nicely muscled and has a pretty neck - well-balanced and healthy-looking! I wouldn't push the rounded neck thing too hard - not all horses are built to move comfortably that way. I also wouldn't worry about what other people ride out on the trail. If you get around enough, you'll see that virtually every breed has representatives out on the trail. Enjoy your gorgeous boy!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I think everyone cares about their horses appearence to some extent...Romeo is just a trail horse but I still wash him down and shampoo and condition his mane and tail and try to make him look nice. Im sure every horse owner tries to make their mount beautiful...but the key thing to remember is Training not looks is key. Get him where he does just about anything you want and your the winner...not the girl with the drop dead gorgeous stud who throws her and runs off half way through the ride! LOL

Your boy looks amazing so i would just stop worrying about it lol.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for all nice comments  Always nice to hear (I think this is my new happy-thread xD)

Skeeter9: The rounded neck will come from working correctly rather than being forced in a frame.. when working correctly his topline will be long and relaxed while the stomach works, the head will ''hang'' from the poll and the neck muscles closer to the saddle will be working to keep the neck up.. This is what happens naturally to all horses when they're excited (males at least  ) or when they need to collect themselves to lets say jump or walk over tough terrain/hills etc.  The difficult thing is to keep that collection when the horse doesn't find it necessare (no jumps, mares or tough terrain).. I've been way too lazy recently and relied on my reins, so at the oment Crows neck is ''upside-down" since he has fought me by tensing the muscles arund the throat instead.. blergh, all hard work ruined because of my lazyness,.. .__. On the good side, my traineer might be moving closer so she can poke me to ride well again ^___^ And I've changed from a snaffle bit to a padded chain-cavesson (_I generally hate those since thick pading tends to make them sloppy and unstable, but this one is really good, just perfectly soft and perfectly stable_). It seemed to be good last ride, he dared to lean just a bit on it and lower his head when I asked rather than just curling up, so I think it's harder for me to be lazy and force a bad frame unintentionally He gaied pretty well with a low head in it too, seemingly very content with it, which surprised me. Especially since he's been a bit in a bad shape lately. So I suppose I'll stick with this for a while  (_I know, the bit doesn't make the riding, but different bits work different ways and helps differntly at various parts of the training. I needed a gentler one now, maybe I'll have better use of a more direct and ''sevre'' later on for finer communications)_

Pidge: Thanks 
But I want him well trained and beautiful..xD

I'm extreme.. I stared at him the other day and was just like ''He's so ugly'' .___. Just seing the grassfilled belly, short, upside-down neck and flat butt *cry* In my imagination he's supposed to look like a fancy PRE stallion.. nah, but he' a bit out of shape (just like me) which is of course my fault. At the end of the ride that day I found him all good looking again (yeah, he behaved very well that ride xD) so it's all good. Poor horse having an owner like me 

He started bucking tho.. He has the most amazing buck..it's like.. a series of jumps, like a cartoon where you put springs at the horses feet and they just bounce away, y'know? O__o; Ears forward and snorting/frowning happily and just bouncing away.. xD Really soft and I get so surpised I don't even stop it xD He has done it once before, I think he bucked/bounced like 80-90 feet forward that time before I even realized what he was doing. This time it was like 5-6 bounces.. x) He's so funny to ride..


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Zab said:


> He started bucking tho.. He has the most amazing buck..it's like.. a series of jumps, like a cartoon where you put springs at the horses feet and they just bounce away, y'know? O__o; Ears forward and snorting/frowning happily and just bouncing away.. xD Really soft and I get so surpised I don't even stop it xD He has done it once before, I think he bucked/bounced like 80-90 feet forward that time before I even realized what he was doing. This time it was like 5-6 bounces.. x) He's so funny to ride..


Sounds like more of a crow-hop than a true buck. My mare bucks. She bucks like she took lessons from rodeo bucking stock. There is NO mistaking it when she bucks. And there is no staying on. Fortunately, she's bucking less and less as time goes on. She was really spoiled by her PO, and learned that if she bucked she got put back in the pasture with lots of treats. My horses work for a living - even if it's just carting my fat backside down a trail. We are working on her from the ground and she is coming along. Hopefully by the time I manage to climb into the saddle myself, we will have her behaving like she should be!

All that being said - I'll get back to the topic at hand. I don't have pretty horses. (see my avatar - that is one UGLY horse!:lol A couple of them are registered, but the rest aren't. You can't ride papers, as mentioned by a previous poster. However, before we _ever_ put a saddle on them, they are thoroughly brushed out. It's not vanity - it's common sense. Dirty backs, sides and bellies can lead to sores from rubbing tack. We brush out their manes and tails and clip their bridle paths. If they are truly filthy, we may give them a quick bath - but usually a good brushing is all that is required. 

Years ago we had tack that was all color co-ordinated. We were without horses for nearly 20 years, and are slowly accumulating the necessary tack to color co-ordinate once again. And again, not necessarily for vanity's sake, but for practicality. If each horse has their own saddle and tack colors, you don't mix them up after you get everything adjusted for the perfect fit. That perfect fit helps keep both horse and rider safe on the trail.

I am SO looking forward to the day that Dancer behaves well enough for me to ride!!!!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Perhaps it's Crow-hop  i's not like he tried to get rid of me (if he did, it'd just be sad... xD )

_________

I take it for granted that riders groom their horses properly before each ride, at the very least in the saddle, girth and bridle area (and where other possible tack is) to avoid rubs, sores and irritation on the horse and unecessary wearing on the tack which can end up dangerous. Just like I expect riders to pick the hooves and check for any injuries or tender areas before they saddle up and ride..

I have ridden horses with just a quick brushing and even had mud left on legs or so if I've been in a hurry or lazy, but never have I put any tack on a dirty horseback (or head). And Crow, being of the more sensetive type, needs to be as clean as a horse can be before I as much as think of putting a saddle or blanket on him.. his coat is ridiculously sensetive x_X Fortunatly tho, his skin isn't, he has never had a sore or anything, just rubbed off fur once from the saddle and in the start from wearing his halter.... but I'd probably die if he got a next to bald spot somewhere from unfitting tack or dirt.. x) 

I'm not very good at cleaning the tack tho..if it doesn't look dirty it's clean >_> I clean it sometimes but not too often. I just check straps, buckles and so on before the ride. And brush out the lambskin (that his ridiculously sensetive coat needs under the saddle) since it usually get scruffed by the sweat and salt after a long ride 

So when I wonder if you care about the looks, I suppose I generally meant as in building muscles and train to get the horse in best possible shape (for the eyes), careful trimming of the hair or other ''unecessary'' grooming.. 
Or i you just keep the horse and tack clean enough.


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

When i got my boy Reno he was "a little out of shape and FAT" so I can kinda relate but Im on the other end, your tryin to build up and im trying to lose and tone on Reno. Everyones been telling me that he looks better and I agree but i want that firmness. Im also kinda OCD on my tack too lol, my pads get washed minimum of once a month, saddles get cleaned off after every ride, brass gets polished after every ride, oiled monthly lol. Reno gets bathed once a week (whitening shampoo of course). I get kinda OCD about everything on my horse lol and tack, my friends and family say its rediculous but i dont care I have (temperment wise) a almost perfect horse and want the same out of his build and looks. I say its perfectly normal though because you want everyone else to see what you see as long as you dont love him any less for his faults I wouldnt be too worried though, hopefully (for you and me lol) it will come haha. Also would like to add that I think crow is very nice looking especially compared to the older pics, at least you dont have the problem my mom is having with her filly, she is so gangly and scrawny that my mom feels bad for riding her and she is almost 5 and yet to fill out no matter how many trail rides. Shes just a lean little horse lol. I let her ride reno for a minute the other day and i rode Sal-Y and i swear i felt like i was riding a bean pole lol ill post a pic of her so u can be thankful that Crow doesnt look like that


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

At least at 5 the horses skeleton is still growing a little so she might get better  Have you tried giving her some extra protein and work her in a slow cnter or up hills to build muscles on her butt? Perhaps long reining?  Because there can certainly get a little more mass on her.. the hard thing is usually to figure out what just that horse needs, if you see what I mean? 

hhehe..of course I love Crow no matter what x) At least when he behavs..*sigh* I love him, but seeing the differense between him and the little one.,the yearling is more brave than Crow is for crying out loud.. x_X Oh well..he tries his best, it's not like he's mean or doesn't listen, he's just a nervous wreck .__. At least he has more self confidence when I'm standing next to him, so we can avoid dangerous situations.. now if he got some confidence with me on the trail.. ._.


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes with sal-y we have added supplements to her and the roads we ride on are hilly so she has to go up and down, we actually dont think she will fill out much more, we also have her mother and she is super slender like her...we were hoping she would get a little bit of stockyness from her daddy but that isnt happening sadly. At least you can calm Crow down if something does startle him Ive been on some that would lose their mind no matter what. U said you were also wanting to build up Crows hind quarters...you can come to georgia and take some of Renos lol he has plenty


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

also i know the pad is a little off in the second pic it was fixed after the pic was taken


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

hehe, I'll just steal some of his then


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Hehe..bnot really trailriding (just a photo shoot) but I suddenly realized how much muscle he has gotten 









If it's too dark, click on this one 


(Crow's started to get his black winter coat, and there's just not much to do with a black horse photo, taken at dusk, to lighten it up without ruining too much in photoshop. And my screen's generally way too light so I don't quite know how you see it)

Yeah I was almost sliding off backways..xD I think I had some kind of silk-smooth pants from gym-time in school under that dress xD

I like how he steps under himself with that leg..*obsessed* xD


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

wow he is looking really good


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## dustytrails (Nov 25, 2008)

If you are happy with your horse and love him; as long as you feed him and take the best care of him as you can, who cares what anyone else thinks but you!! You do what you want with your "kids"!! You are enjoying what you are doing then it can't be wrong!  Keep on livin' and ridin'!!


----------



## dustytrails (Nov 25, 2008)

RiosDad,

Your Arabs are beautiful! I bought an Arab in Ontario a few years ago, I am located in Northern MN. Your grey (RIP, sorry about his death....) looks a lot like the grey I purchased there. Just wondering if maybe there is a connection in the breed....

You ride endurance? I also do also...or at least try when finances and time allows!! Always great to "meet" a fellow Arab lover and endurance rider!! 

Dusty Trails Arabians


----------

